# A couple of honyaki knives before they ship out



## JBroida (Aug 6, 2013)

These are going in the mail tomorrow, so i thought we'd post some pics of them before they go... here are the knives:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...u-honyaki-wa-gyuto-ichii-special-project.html
(this one was really special... its a rare occasion you see blue #1 mizu-honyaki... especially from the craftsmen involved in this one)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-2-honyaki-wa-sujihiki-with-ebony-handle.html
(so happy with how this one turned out... we've still got its little 270mm brother kicking around in the store)


----------



## Anton (Aug 7, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## DSChief (Aug 7, 2013)

2nd. the WOW, but more important, Jon, where did you source the wooden stand! Have been looking for months for one. 4 slots even better


----------



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2013)

we've got a few in store that we use.... i may need to order more soon, so if you would like, maybe we can pick some up for you. Shoot me an e-mail if you're interested. They have taller ones too.


----------



## ramenlegend (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing! but way out of my price range


----------



## bkdc (Aug 9, 2013)

:bigeek: 

Gorgeous. I'm just awed at the skill and experience that went into those knives.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 9, 2013)

Murray Carter calls Shiraki-san the best Japanese bladesmith.


----------



## KedarShenoy (Aug 10, 2013)

those are some seriously beautiful knives


----------

